# My first painting attempts - advice please



## MarkitZero (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Everyone,


I am new to painting and I decided to go with acrylics first. 


The Apple was my first attempt. 


The night sky was my second.


The Skull was my third.


I guess my question is...When I watch people on Youtube paint (where I am getting my "lessons" or "techniques" from) I notice that their paints apply to their canvas way smoother than mine, What is the best way to duplicate this effect? I saw that Winston and Newton make a flow improver, would that be all I need?


Any help or advice would be appreciated. (or critiques but be gentle I am still learning) 


Thank!


Mark.


----------



## chivy (Feb 4, 2017)

your doing fine, keep at it. 
i havn't use acrylic for 30 years, so cant help with that. when you get bored with it, try oils you can blend that all day.

keep going tho, and post more pictures please.


----------



## Davycc (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi everyone. I was going to post a question but this post already touches on my issue. I too watch videos (Joe the Mural guy for example) and when he's painting waves etc his detailed lines flow easily over the other paint. I've tried watering the paint down but then I lose the colour.

Any help much appreciated.


----------

